# Spotted Bass in Michigan?



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of someone catching one in Michigan or anything like that? If not, is it possible for a Smallie and Largemouth to hybridize? I caught a 16" bass in the Cass River today,fought like a demon, jaw did not extend past the eye, it was colored somewhat like a largemouth but the line that runs down the side was broken into large spots. Looked exactly like a Spotted Bass.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

The mouth not past the eye and a tough spot or teeth like area on the tounge are something to look for...for spots. 

I personally have never caught one, but that doesn't mean a thing:lol:


Take a camera next time! Oh, wait...whenever I do that I don't catch anything...


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

That is crazy that you say that about the tongue, when I lipped this thing I almost dropped it, never felt a mouth like that on a bass before. Spikey as hell.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I can't find anything that lists them as being a species found in Michigan. 

Anyone else here?


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I searched too, can't find anything. They do have them in Ohio though. Can a Largemouth and Smallie interbreed?


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

All I can think is that anything is possible. If it looked like a spotted bass, had all the characteristics of a spotted bass, etc...I have to believe that's what it was. 

I've never seen/caught a spotted bass in Michigan (or anywhere for that matter lol), but I have read a few times about Piranha and Paku (sp?) being caught by warm water discharges...

I spent a few minutes trying to find if there was any evidence of spotted bass in Michigan but couldn't find anything...Although I did find this site:
http://www.great-lakes.org/Wkly_news/07-31-06.html#New_Indiana_state_record_spotted_bass

which shows they are in Indiana (probably not in great numbers...but there IS a picture)...Point being, they like warm water, but if they can live in Indiana lakes, why not Michigan lakes?


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

msunolimit said:


> All I can think is that anything is possible. If it looked like a spotted bass, had all the characteristics of a spotted bass, etc...I have to believe that's what it was.
> 
> I've never seen/caught a spotted bass in Michigan (or anywhere for that matter lol), but I have read a few times about Piranha and Paku (sp?) being caught by warm water discharges...
> 
> ...


i like this quote from the article :lol:....

"It had my drag running like 'whirrrrr' and my rod was bent over double," Hinesley said of the fight."


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Never have I heard of a spotted bass in Michigan but have caught them in Tennessee this is a southern state fish these fish are a lot of fun to catch. Fight like the small mouth here but colors like a large mouth heres an articl about micigans bass fishing and they do talk about the spotted bass http://www.aa-fishing.com/mi/michigan-bass-fishing.html


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

largmouth and smallmouth can crossbreed, not common but have seen a few, but never heard of any spots in Michigan, could have just been a different color phase largie.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

We had 2 lakes we fished in SoCal that were spot lakes, both were mix of largmouth and spots and a few smallies, If and when you hook up with a spot, you will know it, like the previous post, those fish look like a largemouth in color aside from the all WHITE bellie from basically the lateral line down, and teeth, oh ya they have em in places other bass do not, after a day of lipping spot's your thumb will be as course as 80 grit sand paper! Ya! Spots are like smallies in fight, but MEANER, I hooked into a few decent spots on Lk Naciemiento in Cali, I thought I had a whopper, it fought and fought, finally i land it, 14"er OMG he he he, they are fun fish to catch, seem to be long and skinny, but a ton of FUN!


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*My son caught one on 5-10-08 that i thought was a cross between a smallie and a largemouth but was unsure looks like a spotted?Couple pics let it go..*


























* I was gonna post on it but you beat me to it..LOL*


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

hunter143 said:


> *My son caught one on 5-10-08 that i thought was a cross between a smallie and a largemouth but was unsure looks like a spotted?Couple pics let it go..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a largemouth.nice fish too.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Never caught a smallmouth largemouth before i dont think this is a largemouth bass...Mouth was way to small to be a largemouth..*


----------

